# Knee straps when squating



## LiamT1436114997 (Oct 24, 2013)

knees are starting to get a little pain a couple of hours after squatting

can anyone recommend a good pair of knee wraps

cheers


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Have to be wraps? Or would sleeves do? Strength Shop have a good range


----------



## LiamT1436114997 (Oct 24, 2013)

any would do, used to use sleeves on elbow when training tris helped alot

ill have a look in the shop tomorrow need a pair before next week feel like there going to give way


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

resten said:


> Have to be wraps? Or would sleeves do? Strength Shop have a good range


Agree. Double ply strength shop ones are good.

Personally I hate wraps. They add around 20-30kg to my squat which gives me a false sense of strength


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Strength shop.

Just got their elbow sleeves and they are excellent.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Six quid off eBay job done doesn't have to be fancy. My knees didn't explode when I attempted (and failed) to squat 6 plates last night.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I wear knee sleeves when I squat, I use the single ply ones from strengthshop


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Ballin said:


> Six quid off eBay job done doesn't have to be fancy. My knees didn't explode when I attempted (and failed) to squat 6 plates last night.


140kg squat?? :lol:

jk


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

GodOfHormones said:


> 140kg squat??
> 
> jk


Haha only 80kg mate only use 10s haha :lol:


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

I use wraps similar to heavy duty ace bandages. My Squats are at 365 lbs last set, only do 4 sets (12x245, 10x285, 10x325, 8x365). I use them on leg press as well, i go up to 600 lbs on my last set for that. Start at 350 lbs, and go up 50 lbs each set (6 sets 8 reps each)


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-joint-support-tommy-kono-knee-support-bands-pair?utm_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=GoogleBase&utm_term=Tommy%20Kono%20Knee%20Support%20Bands%20Pair%20-%20Large&CAWELAID=1608044964&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CMaN9dfkv7oCFWfLtAodDSYAmw#.UnGgPSj-Ldk

These are the best knee sleeves I've ever used or seen, had mine for about 10yrs now, still as good as the day I bought them.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Nytol said:


> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-joint-support-tommy-kono-knee-support-bands-pair?utm_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=GoogleBase&utm_term=Tommy%20Kono%20Knee%20Support%20Bands%20Pair%20-%20Large&CAWELAID=1608044964&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CMaN9dfkv7oCFWfLtAodDSYAmw#.UnGgPSj-Ldk
> 
> These are the best knee sleeves I've ever used or seen, had mine for about 10yrs now, still as good as the day I bought them.


With someething like this, can you train with them on permanently? I.e. could I throw these on before I started training under my jogger pants, and just go through my whole leg workout with them on? Or do they make mobility awkard and hence need to put them on as and when needed?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Agree. Double ply strength shop ones are good.
> 
> Personally I hate wraps. They add around 20-30kg to my squat which gives me a false sense of strength


Hows that possible? Genuine question and not doubting you. Never used wraps.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Dagman72 said:


> Hows that possible? Genuine question and not doubting you. Never used wraps.


They are wrapped so tight they act like elastic - when the knee is bent the wraps want to return to the straight leg position, generating a lot of momentary force about the knees which aids the lift.

(get a spring and bend it over [not extend it] and you'll feel the force I'm on about trying to opose the bending of it)


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

GodOfHormones said:


> With someething like this, can you train with them on permanently? I.e. could I throw these on before I started training under my jogger pants, and just go through my whole leg workout with them on? Or do they make mobility awkard and hence need to put them on as and when needed?


I put them on before I drive to the gym, so my knees are nice and warm by the time I start training.

They then stay on for the whole session, they do not affect mobility at all, and really do make a big difference.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

GodOfHormones said:


> With someething like this, can you train with them on permanently? I.e. could I throw these on before I started training under my jogger pants, and just go through my whole leg workout with them on? Or do they make mobility awkard and hence need to put them on as and when needed?


If you don't plan on doing any powerlifting competitions then wear when you want, as thick as you want - you can get single, double or triple ply iirc.

If planning on competing get some single ply sleeves approved by the competiton body in which you plan to complete.

Obviously the thicker they are the more support and assistance they will give.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moved to correct section. In future, please post in the most relevant section.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i use Knee wraps which i bought from ebay seem to work for me


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

defdaz said:


> They are wrapped so tight they act like elastic - when the knee is bent the wraps want to return to the straight leg position, generating a lot of momentary force about the knees which aids the lift.
> 
> (get a spring and bend it over [not extend it] and you'll feel the force I'm on about trying to opose the bending of it)


Thanks very much for the explanation.


----------

